# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  "Публичная порка"

## magistr

для затравки выставляю свою работу, что скажете?

чтобы вам было хоть что покритиковать, а то меня может занести. Это старый пленочный кадр, я вырос давно из этих штанишек, но думаю и вам для старта будет что обсудить, и обдумать что не так и почему я это выставил стало ясно. Я понимаю, что здесь не профи фото ресурс, и поэтому нужно начинать с первой ступеньки...
думаю всем будет полезно понять проблемы данного снимка, и попробывать для себя в роли критика.

----------


## fufif57

Мне кажется, что проблема в композиции снимка: - было бы лучше, если бы   автобус находился справа. А так он "уезжает" из кадра,а в правом углу пусто...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А по мне - это фото плоское, как блин. Жигуленок, своим задом, тоже как бы не к месту...
А так как я "больная" на цвет, цвета тоже не хватает. 



> проблемы данного снимка


Очень интересно узнать какие у этого снимка проблемы с точки зрения профессионала, :Yes4:  так как больше люблю природу и эмоциональные фото, людей, зверей...

----------


## magistr

ну давайте для затравки я подожду недельку, прежде чем рассказывать. может кто свои выставит.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> я подожду недельку


ЦЕЛУЮ НЕДЕЛЮ!!!! :Vah: ... ладно, буду ждать

вот, прям в фотошоп закинула, покрасила, вертикали сделала вертикальные, горизонтали горизонтальные...а больше и не знаю... :Meeting:

----------


## magistr

подвернулась работа, уж простите, но у дизайнера работа - это практически круглосуточно, всего пару часов выпасть из-за компа поспать, поэтому выйду в эфир как смогу, надеюсь не на долго, сразу и отвечу, просто хочу съездить на место и снять как бы это было правильно сделать с учетом времени, не уверен что получится. но постараюсь.

----------


## magistr

Вот я вернулся, ну что, начнем, снимок сделан навскидку, и мало чем может быть пригоден в качестве как архитектурной съемки, так и художественной, скорее всего это снимок ДСА (Для Семейного Альбома) или типа зарисовки о поездке в другой город. Но поскольку это мой родной город, то это именно ДСА. Мне он дорог не самим снимком, а исторической достоверностью. Ну это конец 80-х прошлого века. Уже история. Если редактировать, то вот примерно так, это набросок за 15 мин, ну чтобы быть честным. 

Выгоревший слайд, выбитое небо, надо править, и править дефекты слайда (пятна).
С точки зрения правильности построения кадра, то машина на переднем плане, стоящая к зрителю задом, да еще и со срезанными колесами... не есть хорошо.


А теперь про то, что хотелось бы учесть, первое - не то время для съемки выбрано, в такой съемке важно освещение. здесь свет немного в контровике, это не очень удачный свет для архитектуры. Подождать пару часов и получить верхний боковой.
если снимать архитектурный снимок, то нужно снимать фасад так, чтобы стоять перпендикулярно фасаду, тогда получим такой снимок:


Да, ради объяснения пришлось специально поехать и поснимать сейчас, как видим машин побольше стало. Да, к Евро-2012 отремонтировали фасад, но насколько интереснее смотрится с боковым светом. 

Если нам хочется получить художественность в снимке, то не стоит ограничивать себя и попробовать разные ракурсы, что-бы мы смогли увидить не просто одно здание, а весь архитектурный комплекс, например так: 
 

Кстати можно подождать и вечернего света. но вечерний свет практически в фасад светит, зато по цвету может быть и лучше.

Вывод, художественный снимок нельзя снять просто на ходу, и просто нажав на кнопку, нужно более основательно подходить к съемке, и не надеяться на авось.

Теперь про вертикали в кадре, если это архитектурная съемка, или съемка для документов, то тогда править вертикали нужно. Например так:

но если с точки зрения художественности снимка завал выполняет роль художественного приема, то не обязательно, иначе получится изврат, например здесь править не стоит:

----------


## cyprus

есть есть желание кого-то отпороть, то вот самый лучший кандидат ))) профессианальный фотограф
*
Ссылка заблокирована модератором*

----------


## photolook

согласен на порку :)

----------


## mousesanya

светотьма

----------


## mousesanya



----------

